# Min. tank size for single adult Jack Dempsey



## Ortho123 (Jan 16, 2008)

What would be the min. tank size for a single adult Jack Dempsey?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

40g *breeder* or a 55g.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

preferrably a 75, but a 55g would work, it is all based on personal opinions though. personally, i would go no less then a 75.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with Chrispyweld! Although bigger is better! So its all in what space you have and how much money you are willing to spend. Ideally you will get the same results reguardless of which tank you go for. Personally though I would go for either a 40 gal breeder or 55 gal to start with and if you feel that your Jack needs more space than buy a 75 gal if need be. But a full grown Jack will live comfortably in either of the three its just that the fish will look like its cramed in the 40 gal or 55 gal! Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

chrispyweld said:


> 40g *breeder* or a 55g.


I agree with this, but I've come to realize over time that it's much more enjoyable to watch a fish in larger tanks. My Red Texas is only 9" and he's starting to look cramped and bored in his 55g. I'd go for a 75 if you can do it, but a male JD would certainly be healthy in a 40-breeder or 55g.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

My personal fish keeping philosophy for 55 gallons is no fish that get larger than 6" at adulthood. Jacks get bigger than that and I would say 75 gallons is a minimum for a full grown jack.


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

Is it one fish by itself? You wouldn't want a 55 or a 75. You could keep it in a 29 or a 30, but why would you want only one fish?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

jefejt said:


> Is it one fish by itself? You wouldn't want a 55 or a 75. You could keep it in a 29 or a 30, but why would you want only one fish?


Even if it is only just the one JD in the tank, IMO the 40-55 range or larger would be best. I think most would agree that a 29gallon is just too small for an *adult* JD.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The 40 breeder would be better than a 55 ... I don't think a 8-10 inch fish would enjoy only a 12 inch width.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

40 breeder or 55g would be plenty of room.


----------

